# Bildfarbe ändern



## Dumm wie Brot (7. November 2002)

Hi, angenommen ich hab ein Bild welches größten Teils aus roten Farben besteht (dunkel/hell). Nun will ich, dass dieses Bild z.B. blau machen (überall wo früher rot war, jedoch gibt es viele rote Farbtöne).
Gibt es einen Filter in Photoshop der das kann ?

Muss ich erst das Bild S/W machen und dann mit einer blauen Textur versehen ? (Das Problem dabei : meist zu ungenau, außerdem kenne ich keinen S/W Filter...).

MfG und danke für die Antwort


----------



## Kaprolactam (7. November 2002)

Strg + U

oder direkt

RTFM!


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (7. November 2002)

geil !!!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. November 2002)

Ich sag nur:

· Duplex
· Triplex
· Quadroplex

Tut folgt * nur* wenn gewünscht...!


----------



## Mythos007 (7. November 2002)

Ein Tutorial wird gewünscht ! - Vielen Dank


----------



## Kaprolactam (8. November 2002)

Ich will Icosaplex!


----------

